# Bait in surf yet???



## Reddrum_sc_mb (May 30, 2011)

Have there been bait running the surf yet in mb?? Let me know, thanks!


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

Yes, but hard to find at times.


----------



## Reddrum_sc_mb (May 30, 2011)

Thanks sandflea thats all i wanted to know! So they're basically hit and miss right now! What time of day would be best for going out there to catch them? Btw ill be out there for a week starting saturday.


----------



## cocky (Jun 21, 2010)

Im coming down sunday...maybe we'll run into each other.


----------



## rickyble (Apr 28, 2011)

Low tide is more important then time of day. Low tide I have found is much easier.


----------



## Reddrum_sc_mb (May 30, 2011)

Ok ill try durring both low and high


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

Best bet is with the tide, but we've been on them early morning, midday and late afternoon. They've **** down every time in between.


----------



## Reddrum_sc_mb (May 30, 2011)

Ok thanks ill keep an eye out for them while im out there. Have they been showing up in schools and dark spots in the water ?


----------



## fishfinder05 (Jun 25, 2011)

rickyble said:


> Low tide is more important then time of day. Low tide I have found is much easier.


This has also been my exp over the years. The water is more clear and the finger mullet run in schools of 30-200 10-20 yards off the sand.


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

Are there plenty of fleas to be found? 
What's the catch like right now from the surf?


----------



## Reddrum_sc_mb (May 30, 2011)

There are numerous amounts of sandfleas! All ive caught in the surf with my cast net were baby pompano, do they make good bait? This morning dolphin pushed up a school of spots which we caught a few in the net and a few on reel! Is there anything specific to look for to catch the mullet i want some so badly ive only gotten one small one in the surf:/


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

Fish the fleas short. Early morning is best. You'll out fish everyone around using shrimp!


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

Reddrum: big fish eat little fish...Let them baby pomps and whiting you catch in the surf live to grow up..(especially pomps) JMO.....small mullets can be caught in the swashes and early morning in the surf...


----------

